# Water conditioner for shrimp? Urgent answer needed!



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got a few cherry & crystal red shrimp, and I am wondering if it is safe to use these water conditioners to treat the new water I add.

API stress coat (with aloe vera): http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...t8_oz?&query=aloe+stress&queryType=0&offset=0

Zoo Med water conditioner: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...8107/cl0/zoomedreptisafewaterconditioner875oz

Anyone used these before on shrimp?
I know shrimp are very sensitive to some chemical (i.e. copper), and I am worried these water conditioner might hurt the shrimp...but I have no other conditioner at the moment and the shrimp i got came with very little water so i want to add the water tonight and put them into a small container first.

I also have a bowl of tap water that have been sitting for a day. (no chemical added.) Do you think it is safer to just use the aged tap water or the water conditioner should be fine too?

Thanx


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not familiar enough with the Zoo Med product to opine, but Stress Coat is harmless enough. Run a ton of activated carbon, good stuff, high grade. Your shrimp should be fine if your tap was good enough to begin with. Consider RO/DI water if you have iffy water sources from your tap or well. You can harden, etc. as needed.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Stress coat costs more. I recommend Seachem Prime. I keep both cherries and CRS. Slowly change water and don't change too much at a time for CRS. They are more sensitive.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

I second the Prime.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

+3 on the prime and pretty much anything Seachem makes other then trace.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, I have to ask. What's bad about Trace?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

+4 on prime! Nothing but good experiences!


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Trace is useless. It contains really low concentrations of your trace nutrients. You'd be better off with regular Flourish.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, fishscale. A little late as I already bought it (having no idea what I was doing), but at least I'll know not to repeat the mistake.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Another for Prime. It won't bind any elements and it won't alter your pH. 
Also, for price per use, it is the most economical. All you have to use is about 1ml per ten gals. This means for a small waterchange, in a ten gallon tank, all you really change is what, three gals? Add like two or three drops and thats it. Its better than that ''one capful'' thing.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

fishscale said:


> Trace is useless. It contains really low concentrations of your trace nutrients. You'd be better off with regular Flourish.


Seachem told me that Flourish comp is an organic form of trace elements, and to use the Trace on alternate days, so as not to overdose the organic properties of the F. comp.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Prime........ Prime......... Prime........... oh, and Prime 

Ive tried em all....


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I use Prime in the 58, but AmQuel in the shrimper. If Prime is now the accepted shrimp H2O conditioner, why did so many people tell me NOT to use it in the shrimper when I had problems? They all said to use AmQuel. I'd rather use Seachem products any day.

Tommy


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL I hate AmQuel won't use it for anything. Been using TetraSafe since I was a kid but I'll be converting to Prime as soon as I use up my current supply... heard too much good stuff about it.


----------

